# Some questions  about the Lenovo z50-70



## hannibal2469 (Feb 15, 2015)

So I am thinking about buying a laptop in the 40k range and after browsing the forums the Lenovo z50-70 seems to be the best choice. I have decided on getting this laptop but have a few questions before buying it

1. The configuration I was shown was 1 tb HDD , 8gb ram, 4210u processor, 820m GPU , FHD screen and Win 8.1 OS all for 46k, is there a better configuration out there? for the same machine?

2. How is the battery life of this laptop anyone else using it here on the forum?

3. Some people are saying I should get dell laptops as they are the most reliable and cheapest options out there, what do you guys think? is there something from dell that is better than this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2015)

hannibal2469 said:


> So I am thinking about buying a laptop in the 40k range and after browsing the forums the Lenovo z50-70 seems to be the best choice. I have decided on getting this laptop but have a few questions before buying it
> 
> 1. The configuration I was shown was 1 tb HDD , 8gb ram, 4210u processor, 820m GPU , FHD screen and Win 8.1 OS all for *6k*, is there a better configuration out there? for the same machine?
> 
> ...



1.  must be a typo.

don't get the config with 820m, get the config with 840m instead. From wherever you got the price quote, they are overcharging you.

2.  Battery life should be adequate. 

3. Dell laptops are underpowered and overpriced for that matter.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2015)

hannibal2469 said:


> So I am thinking about buying a laptop in the 40k range and after browsing the forums the Lenovo z50-70 seems to be the best choice. I have decided on getting this laptop but have a few questions before buying it
> 
> 1. The configuration I was shown was 1 tb HDD , 8gb ram, 4210u processor, 820m GPU , FHD screen and Win 8.1 OS all for 6k, is there a better configuration out there? for the same machine?
> 
> ...


Where from are you getting this price that too with Windows 8.1 OS?
Of course if you purchase Windows separately still then the price at 40k is *absurd*.
Requesting to mention.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 15, 2015)

hannibal2469 said:


> So I am thinking about buying a laptop in the 40k range and after browsing the forums the Lenovo z50-70 seems to be the best choice. I have decided on getting this laptop but have a few questions before buying it
> 
> 1. The configuration I was shown was 1 tb HDD , 8gb ram, 4210u processor, 820m GPU , FHD screen and Win 8.1 OS *all for 6k*, is there a better configuration out there? for the same machine?



6k is 6000. must be 60k.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> 6k is 6000. must be 60k.



That is the point.
How one makes 40k equal to 6k which is actually 60k(highly probable)????????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannibal2469 (Feb 16, 2015)

Edited the post it was 46k at CTC hyderabad, apologies for the typo do you guys still think it is overpriced?

- - - Updated - - -

Are there any with 840m as well as FHD screen? as far as i know you get one or the other right? you think a downgrade in display quality is worth a minor improvement in graphics performance?


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 16, 2015)

hannibal2469 said:


> Edited the post it was 46k at CTC hyderabad, apologies for the typo do you guys still think it is overpriced?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Are there any with 840m as well as FHD screen? as far as i know you get one or the other right? you think a downgrade in display quality is worth a minor improvement in graphics performance?



There is indeed 840m with FHD but it wont make any difference where as display is concerned.The viewing angles in Lenovo laptops are not that great.

Here you go 840m with FHD : 

Lenovo Z50 (59-429607) Notebook (4th Gen Intel Core i5- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Windows 8.1- 4GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


Buy Lenovo 59-429607 15.6-inch Laptop (Silver) with Free Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Rs.53888 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

If you gonna purchase from online then get it from Amazon or wait for WS Retailer to list stock at flipkart.

If you Also wanna have a look at Lenovo Promo 

Are products purchased online eligible to avail the offer?
Ans. Online purchases made from the website dostore, Amazon (Rocky Marketing), Flip kart (WS Retailer only) and Croma are eligible to avail the offer. Online purchases only from website below 
•	WS Retail
•	Cloud Tail
•	Rocky Marketing
•	DBM Marketing
•	Croma - Infiniti Retail
•	E-Zone - Future Value Retail
•	HCL Infosystems Pvt Ltd
•	Future Office Products Limited
•	Staples – Office Shop

You can get one from lenovo dealer too to avail the promo.Look up for your dealer store and location Find Lenovo Outlets - Resellers | Lenovo | Lenovo (IN)

For more details go through this : FAQ's


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

With  840m card lenovo is your only option to go with.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Feb 16, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> There is indeed 840m with FHD but it wont make any difference where as display is concerned.The viewing angles in Lenovo laptops are not that great.
> 
> Here you go 840m with FHD :
> 
> ...



Is the 4k price increase worth the graphics performance improvement gained by going from 820m to 840m?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2015)

hannibal2469 said:


> Is the 4k price increase worth the graphics performance improvement gained by going from 820m to 840m?



820m should be avoided if you want to play recent and future games at respectable frame rates.
840m isn't a minor improvement over 820m 
GeForce 840M vs 820M


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> With  840m card lenovo is your only option to go with.


Sorry shadow but that's a totally wrong assumption. Many hp and dell laptops too have 840m or similarly performing 830m. But dell laptops have single ram slots and 840m,and hp have their legendary heating problems. So lenovo is the only way to go.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Guys I think I am going to go for the laptop with the 840m


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 17, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Sorry shadow but that's a totally wrong assumption. Many hp and dell laptops too have 840m or similarly performing 830m.* But dell laptops have single ram **slots* and 840m,and hp have their legendary heating problems. So lenovo is the only way to go.



That is also a wrong fact,not * all * DELL laptops have single RAM slots.Most of the Inspiron or Latitude series of DELL have dual RAM slots.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> That is also a wrong fact,not * all * DELL laptops have single RAM slots.Most of the Inspiron or Latitude series of DELL have dual RAM slots.


I am talking in context of 840m laptops only.


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Sorry shadow but that's a totally wrong assumption. Many hp and dell laptops too have 840m or similarly performing 830m. But dell laptops have single ram slots and 840m,and hp have their legendary heating problems. So lenovo is the only way to go.



Can you post some models from HP,Dell with 840M within 46k?


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 17, 2015)

Minion said:


> Can you post some models from HP,Dell with 840M within 46k?


*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/17/534a9895ff3cdf81d4f8fbff58422c71.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Sorry shadow but that's a totally wrong assumption. Many hp and dell laptops too have 840m or similarly performing 830m. But dell laptops have single ram slots and 840m,and hp have their legendary heating problems. So lenovo is the only way to go.



What is the point?


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What is the point?


Lenovo's not the only choice. Btw hate z50 display.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Lenovo's not the only choice. Btw hate z50 display.



But in this much money it has probably the best. And the display is weird on the angles not on the straight viewing.


----------

